# Making your own Mite paper, question



## salth2oj (Sep 3, 2005)

Hello All-,
I have read many posts about using Provent-a-Mite on paper or papertowels as a shelf liner to stop the mites from going from container to container.
But has anyone used a product called Black Knight? I happen to have two old cans and wondering if it would have the same results as Provent-a-Mite.
-Jim


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Black Knight is not a product. It is a LINE of insecticide products produced by the Airosol Company, Inc. There are at least 4 different products manufactured under the Black Knight line. Two of them claim to leave no residue. Obviously, those would do nothing as a mite paper. One of them claims to be effective for 2 weeks. It would not have the long term effects we are after either. The fourth one does not say how long it works.
In any case, none of them are listed as a miticide or list mites as one of the targeted bugs they kill.
In my opinion, stick with what is tried and true.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Doug,
I've been using Jurassi-mite from Josh's. How often should I apply that to paper towels?
I had some mite problems as part of my learning curve and now changed things up. I now use sterlite plastic drawers to keep my cultures and have them lined with paper towels sprayed with the Jurassi-mite. I've been spraying them every few days in fears of having a mite crash again. Is this too excessive?

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry Chris, I don't have an answer for that. I've always used a pre-packaged mite paper. I've heard mixed answers on how good that is good for. I've heard 3 months, 6 months, or until you can't smell it anymore. I've been aiming at 6 months. I have no idea how long the sprays last. Every few days seems like overkill.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Doug,
Do you have a link for the pre packaged paper?
Joe


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! We'll definitely back it off some and make it last a little longer!
I'd be interested in a good mite paper for a good price too.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Joe, 
Black Jungle carries it but is often out of stock.
Anti Mite Shelf Paper

Neherp offers it in a full kit with cups media and all, but I'm baffled why it is not listed individually. Individually they only offer sprays. If they do offer it by itself, it is very well hidden on their site. 
New England Herpetoculture LLC - Online Store

It blows my mind that Josh's does not list it on their site.

Vendors-- My apologies for supplying other links, but nobody has it in stock consistently. If anyone can keep it in stock, I can turn more than a few people your way.

This is where I have been purchasing mine.
Bug Kill and M'Lady No Bugs Insecticidal Shelf and Drawer Paper and Covering for Mite Control

You can also find it consistently at Carolina Biological 
Carolina Biological Supply: Science Supplies, AP Kits, Chemistry Supplies, Microscopes


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> Neherp offers it in a full kit with cups media and all, but I'm baffled why it is not listed individually. Individually they only offer sprays. If they do offer it by itself, it is very well hidden on their site.
> New England Herpetoculture LLC - Online Store


Thanks for thinkin' of us, Doug.  It's individually listed under meds & chemicals. Good point about it being hard to find. We'll add it (as an individual item) on the bug breeding supplies page later today.


----------



## salth2oj (Sep 3, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> Black Knight is not a product. It is a LINE of insecticide products produced by the Airosol Company, Inc. There are at least 4 different products manufactured under the Black Knight line. Two of them claim to leave no residue. Obviously, those would do nothing as a mite paper. One of them claims to be effective for 2 weeks. It would not have the long term effects we are after either. The fourth one does not say how long it works.
> In any case, none of them are listed as a miticide or list mites as one of the targeted bugs they kill.
> In my opinion, stick with what is tried and true.


Thanks for the information.
Now to make the choice of buying the mite paper or making it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Thanks for thinkin' of us, Doug.  It's individually listed under meds & chemicals. Good point about it being hard to find. We'll add it (as an individual item) on the bug breeding supplies page later today.


Thanks! For what it's worth, the first place I've checked for it is where you have you mite sprays listed. 

Guys, check in with Neherp for your mite paper! We should always be trying to support our sponsors!


----------

